#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Create Outlook Template (.oft) from Excel file

## dkeller33

I have a section of an excel form that I need to populate with text from a word document. It could be 3 lines or 300 depending on the size of the work order. How can I build a template that will allow me to paste the information into a merged cell section (1 row by 6 columns) that would automatically resize showing all of the pasted text? The reason I have to use excel is I have sections of the document where I use vlookup to populate fields. After I have everything populated I then send on via email with the excel form in the body of said email. I was thinking of saving a working form of the spreadsheet as an outlook template but don't think that would work..........Any suggestions?

----------


## humdingaling

do you have a sample file for your merged cell issue?

re: outlook bit

you can either export the table into email and let excel send email
or you can capture table as image and send it as part of email

----------


## dkeller33

What I'm trying to do is paste text into the merged cells below (row 2) and have it automatically resize so that all the text, no matter if it's 3 lines or 300, will be seen and keep it's formatting from the source. IS there a way to do this other than merged cells? I tried a text box but have to manually resize it to work. That isn't feasible as it needs to be simple and automatic or the users won't use it.

Example.png

----------

